# Advice re Chris Christensen Kool Dryer



## Lebosi (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi all - this is my first post- I would welcome any feedback from people who use this dryer.

I have a year old Havanese and two Briards (5 and 10 years of age). I have just purchased Chris Christensen Ultra-Quiet KOOL DRY DRYER 220-240 volts, hoping it would be suitable for both breeds.

It arrived today and my first impression is it is not as quiet as I thought it would be also at the lowest air setting it feels too powerful for the Havanese coat. My Havanese freaked out when I gently placed her in range of the air flow. 

The owner of company I purchased it from says she has the same dyer for her Papillion’s & Maltese and she said it is the best dryer she has used.

I would like to hear from anyone who has used/ uses this dryer before I make up my mind whether to return or persevere.


----------



## HalleBerry (Feb 22, 2012)

Mine is the smaller Kool Pup - and I love it. It dries Halle in what feels like no time flat, the noise on high does not bother her at all. I do turn it down to do her face. However, Halle was already used to a force dryer and this is MUCH quieter than what I was using previously (Metro Air Force Quick Draw)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lebosi said:


> Hi all - this is my first post- I would welcome any feedback from people who use this dryer.
> 
> I have a year old Havanese and two Briards (5 and 10 years of age). I have just purchased Chris Christensen Ultra-Quiet KOOL DRY DRYER 220-240 volts, hoping it would be suitable for both breeds.
> 
> ...


Are you using the concentrator cone on it, or just the hose, itself. I don't have that dryer (mine is a cheaper, noisier one!) but I was having trouble with it almost blowing Kodi off the grooming station, so I never used it. (he doesn't mind the noise as much as I do, and to reduce the noise, I just leave the canister in the hallway, bringing only the hose into the bathroom where I groom) I mentioned it to my groomer, and she told me to just take the concentrator nozzle off. Voila! It no longer blows him off the table, and it dries him MUCH faster than my (heavy duty) human hair dryer.


----------



## HalleBerry (Feb 22, 2012)

Good point Karen - I don't usually use the concentrator cone either.


----------



## Lebosi (Jan 7, 2013)

Thank you all for your comments which are very helpful, I would have preferred the Kool Pup but it is not available in the uk. As for the comment about taking the concentrator cone off - I tried it and yes you are right it makes a huge difference.


----------



## HalleBerry (Feb 22, 2012)

Wonderful!


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

I have used the same Kool Dry dryer for over 25 years, first using it on show Bichon Frise and now our pet Havanese. I do use the cone, on full blast on his body and legs, but not his face. My Hav has an extremely thick coat. We love it and if, for some reason, it broke tomorrow, we'd order another one immediately.


----------



## Lebosi (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks, your replies have helped me in deciding to keep the Kool and I look forward to cutting drying time down.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

I've just been using my Kool Dryer for the first time on my 4 month old puppy, Cuba; she hates it so far, but if I get my husband to hold her while I stand way back and just get her used to it by doing a little at a time she begins to calm down; I think this is going to be slow progress but hope that, in the long run, it will work - I'm sure it's better for her coat than the much higher heat, even on its coolest setting, of an ordinary dog-hairdryer - and she doesn't like that much, anyway. I too wish I could have got the Kool Pup, but I too live in the UK so it wasn't an option. I'm not sure if that model is any quieter anyway? So far my 6 year old Coton de Tulear, Tycho, hates it too, so I think it must just be a question of time and getting used to this scary new thing. I'm optimistic, perhaps foolishly...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lalla said:


> I've just been using my Kool Dryer for the first time on my 4 month old puppy, Cuba; she hates it so far, but if I get my husband to hold her while I stand way back and just get her used to it by doing a little at a time she begins to calm down; I think this is going to be slow progress but hope that, in the long run, it will work - I'm sure it's better for her coat than the much higher heat, even on its coolest setting, of an ordinary dog-hairdryer - and she doesn't like that much, anyway. I too wish I could have got the Kool Pup, but I too live in the UK so it wasn't an option. I'm not sure if that model is any quieter anyway? So far my 6 year old Coton de Tulear, Tycho, hates it too, so I think it must just be a question of time and getting used to this scary new thing. I'm optimistic, perhaps foolishly...


You'll get there! I've got the MUCH louder B'air dryer. I have to leave the dryer itself outside the bathroom, and only thread the hose in, because it's so loud _I_ can't stand it. Kodi hated it at first too, but now he tolerates it with good grace... even on his face, thanks to the great video Heather posted, which showed me how to point it to avoid his ears, eyes and nose.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks, Karen! I'm feeling even more optimistic!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

I purchased a Kool Pup Dryer and am loving it. I use it on Leo without the nozzles and it drys him quickly and relatively quietly. My other 3 dogs will stay in the room while I dry Leo which I don't think they would do if it bothered their ears. I turn down the air flow for his face and ears and turn it up for the rest of him.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

I bought my Kool Pup Dryer over a year. I love it but Canela doesn’t care much for it. It’s too loud for her but she deals with it. I never thought about taking off the cone. I just used it on Vino without the cone. OMG that made such a difference – sooo much better!! I can’t wait to use it on Canela and see how she’s going to react to it without the cone.

Thank you guys for always giving out good advice!


----------



## HalleBerry (Feb 22, 2012)

I use the cone to do Halle's feet - but that's the only place.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

Lalla said:


> I've just been using my Kool Dryer for the first time on my 4 month old puppy, Cuba; she hates it so far, but if I get my husband to hold her while I stand way back and just get her used to it by doing a little at a time she begins to calm down; I think this is going to be slow progress but hope that, in the long run, it will work - I'm sure it's better for her coat than the much higher heat, even on its coolest setting, of an ordinary dog-hairdryer - and she doesn't like that much, anyway. I too wish I could have got the Kool Pup, but I too live in the UK so it wasn't an option. I'm not sure if that model is any quieter anyway? So far my 6 year old Coton de Tulear, Tycho, hates it too, so I think it must just be a question of time and getting used to this scary new thing. I'm optimistic, perhaps foolishly...


The quote above is my own, posted at the end of July; only three weeks on I wanted to give an update in case it gives anyone struggling some hope!! I left the Kool Dryer until today - laziness, really, and because it's been lovely weather and I haven't fussed my dogs with blowdrying; but today I felt so guilty about not working slowly slowly BEFORE I start to need a dryer more often, and had another go....Well! I just put the dryer on the floor, switched on for a bit, and clicked and treated while they came up and investigated it. No problems - I think they thought it was a hoover, and they don't mind that. Then I rigged it up a couple of feet away from the grooming table, using a flexible 'arm' third 'hand', and put my Coton, Tycho (who had HATED the dryer 3 weeks ago) up on the grooming table, clicking and treating for relaxing and sitting down. Well, he did sit down for a bit, with his back to the airflow; then he turned round to let the other side have a bit of a blow; then he turned to face straight into the airflow and LOVED it!!! A bit like a dog with its head out of a car window (and he's never going to be allowed to do THAT!!). Total success. He really didn't want it to stop. So I gave Cuba, who is now five and a bit months old, a go. Same thing. Maybe watching Tycho calmed her? Whatever the reason, she LOVED it!!! Major success. I've now moved it a little closer - about a foot from them - and they are still happy. I'm stopping there for now, and will get closer little by little. A book called "Click for Grooming" has helped me no end (I've posted about that elsewhere so don't want to bore everyone to death again). I was feeling SO guilty about spending all that money on the Kool Dryer and am now really happy that I did.


----------

